# chainsaw won't fire or pop



## filburt (Jun 2, 2009)

McCulloch 2-cycle chainsaw won't fire, even with starting fluid sprayed in the cylinder. Verified that there is good spark at the new plug. Can feel the spark through the boot when plug is installed, so I know it's not bad spark wire. 

It was running and working fine prior to stopping suddenly. Haven't been able to get it to even fire since then. 

With good spark and with starting fluid in cylinder, what are possible causes of not firing?


----------



## 70T/A (Sep 3, 2008)

Spark should be able to jump about a quarter inch and be blue. Well if you have fresh fuel mix it could be flooded. Try removing plug and with plug wire out of the way so it does not arc and cause fire (been there done that). Pull it a few times to blow out excess fuel and try again.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Pre-mix not starter fluid*

Starter fluid does not have enough upper cyl. lube in it. Try pouring some pre-mix down the carb throat and see if if will fire up. If it does it is a carb. issue.


----------



## filburt (Jun 2, 2009)

*Thanks for input, but still won't fire - other ideas??*

Thanks for input 70T/A and shortlid.

Spark is good. But still can't get even a single pop out of this. 

Compression feels good - as good as when it was starting easily and running well.

Any other ideas for possible causes? (With fuel-mix in the cylinder, there must be a problem other than the carb or fuel-flow - right?)


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

If this saw has a reed plate,it may have injested a wood chip and got stuck open.
I had a blower in last week that had the same symptoms,and it had a sheared flywheel key.That made the ignition timing totally off,yet still shows good spark.
When you get it solved,I hope you post the results.

Take care,
Steve


----------



## filburt (Jun 2, 2009)

*reed plate; flywheel*

ossaguy,

It's a McCulloch Pro Mac 610. Do you know how I can determine if it has a reed plate, or otherwise check the flywheel? 

I will post updates with new information as its available. 

Thanks for your input! 

Phil


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

filburt said:


> ossaguy,
> 
> It's a McCulloch Pro Mac 610. Do you know how I can determine if it has a reed plate, or otherwise check the flywheel?
> 
> ...


phil if you send me a private msg with your email address i can send you over the parts diagram forthat saw i will need the 600# and the serial # prefix also 

thanks 
calvin


----------



## filburt (Jun 2, 2009)

Calvin,

I sent pvt message with info. Please let me know if you did not get that.

Thanks, Phil


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

just a thought, but you might want to be sure about the compression. i have seen units with 80psi not "pop" but have everything else.


----------



## filburt (Jun 2, 2009)

I need to get my hands on a compression tester - and based on "kansasnut's" experience, it will need to be a decent one.


----------

